# Granular Urea - first time user



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I picked up some 46-0-0 urea fert. I've never used it before. My goal was to lower the cost of fertilizing about 50,000 ft.. That goal was achieved. it costs $18 per 50lb bag, which comes to $0.78 per lb of Nitrogen. For comparison, Scotts costs $3.52 per lb. :thumbup:

I'm looking for some guidance on applying. I've only got a backpack sprayer, so dissolving isnt possible this year. is it better to mix it with a carrier like Milo, or should I just use a low spreader setting? if spreading without a carrier, have others found that it resulted in uneven application and splotchy or inconsistent color or growth?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I picked up some 46-0-0 urea fert. I've never used it before. My goal was to lower the cost of fertilizing about 50,000 ft.. That goal was achieved. it costs $18 per 50lb bag, which comes to $0.78 per lb of Nitrogen. For comparison, Scotts costs $3.52 per lb. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm looking for some guidance on applying. I've only got a backpack sprayer, so dissolving isnt possible this year. is it better to mix it with a carrier like Milo, or should I just use a low spreader setting? if spreading without a carrier, have others found that it resulted in uneven application and splotchy or inconsistent color or growth?


Imo, the combination of the larger prill size and high concentration of N, it makes it very hard to spread granular urea evenly. AS on the other hand is quite easy to spread and is also cheap. ($10.99 for a 51lb bag so about $1/lb of N)

I have never mixed it with Milo. Maybe someone who has can chime and give you some feedback on that end.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I've never mixed it, and while I'll agree that spreading urea is somewhat inconsistent, as long as you're doing two crisscrossed passes it should be fine. I've been using prilled urea for a couple years and have found it works well. I've got about 9K, so sometimes it gets tricky if I'm only trying to lay down 0.5#N/K, but that's where you can adjust the spreader setting. Anything below 0.5# is probably not going to work, and I would use a different fert.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

thanks for the feedback.
I think i'll just find a low setting and hope for the best. I'll shoot for 1 bag to be spread over the entire 50k ft. That would be about .46 lb N per 1,000. I'm sure i'll screw it up the first time.

@jha4aamu thanks for the tip on Ammonium Sulfate. I see that Kirby Agri sells it in 21-0-0. I would be much more comfortable with that. I'll look for that next time.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

The cheap cost of urea can also be offset by its high reactivity. You can lose a lot of the nitrogen if it's not watered in.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://extension.psu.edu/nitrogen-application-in-warm-dry-weather&ved=2ahUKEwj_xqqq3ezvAhWMTd8KHWuwCs4QFjAGegQIHBAF&usg=AOvVaw1Mh1ZegkMtdDiUmF7kGJNZ


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Spreading an entire bag over 50k is much different than spreading a few pounds over a couple thousand sf. Spraying is very beneficial for smaller lawns. Yes, it give you better coverage and consistency, but as long as you spread half the amount North/South and the other half East/West, you'll be fine.

Also be sure to irrigate about 0.5" to water it in.

I have 38.5K and I'm not filling my sprayer up 9.5 times. I will be spreading this year.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey @Thejarrod you're close to me and in a somewhat similar boat so figured I'd weigh in!

Ok so that same Urea is what I use. I noticed you got it for $18 a bag. You're in Solebury so it's worth a trip - Davis Feed Mill in Richboro, PA - $13.99 a bag! I'd go and stock up if you can. They also have almost everything else you'd want and SUPER cheap. That's tip #1 ha.

In terms of spreading, I have 30k sq. ft. and when putting down roughly .25lb/1k of this stuff I am right around 17lbs. I have my spreader/walk figured out so I can make 2 passes as mentioned above. I go up/down in the yard, then at a 45deg angle. That usually does a pretty solid job. Seems like nothing is coming out at that rate but it does ha. Just make sure you know how your spreader shoots and try to equal out your runs for spacing.

That said, I started spraying at the end of last year and wow that's much better ha. But, it's slower for sure. Walking the yard 2x compared to going slow on the riding mower and filling my tow sprayer 2x (only have a 15gal.) is a pain for sure. But, coverage is better and I can put other goodies in with the urea when spraying so that does save time in that sense.

But in terms of cost, you can't beat the price for Urea. Even at $18/bag compared to the $14 at Davis Feed mill, it's still super cheap. Regardless if you're spraying or spreading, you just figure out your rates and then just wait for the rain gods to do their thing...


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

thanks @npompei !
when you put down .25lb/k, do you mean .125 per pass, or .25 per pass?

thanks for the tip on Davis Feed mill. that is next on my list to explore!


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

I have a smaller lawn but use a hand spreader. Works well for that 46-0-0. I have a manual crank Scott's I have owned it for years. Scott's Wizz powered one would be faster. It's good exercise if you walked that 50k if capable


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I spread the urea this afternoon. I'll share my thoughts in hopes that it will help others .

Using the spreader is a totally viable option. I have an Earthway 2170. I started at setting of 10 and worked my way up until I got a consistent flow and settled at 13.

The lawn got a double pass. First north/south and again east/west. This put out a total of 1 lb per thousand, which at 46% N is 0.46 N/1,000. Not exactly spoon feeding, but I'll take it.

The earthway uses a 3 hole setup for the fert to fall into the propeller. A larger, single slotted hole might work better for spreading lower volumes of larger prilled product. I think Spyker uses a slot, but i also have an old Scott's mini. I may break out the Scott's next time.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Thejarrod said:


> thanks @npompei !
> when you put down .25lb/k, do you mean .125 per pass, or .25 per pass?
> 
> thanks for the tip on Davis Feed mill. that is next on my list to explore!


Sorry man, went camping and had no service. Yeah I out all 17lbs in my hopper and make 2 passes so roughly. 125 per pass.

Hope that helps! Sounds like you got yours down. If you're doing close to .5lb every 2-3 weeks your fine!


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

You guys are lucky. It's over $28 a bag up here in MN. You can buy smaller prills here but that is over $41 a bag.


----------



## cusomano (May 29, 2018)

Just called Davis Feed Mill- the price is now $16.95 a bag but they don't sell Ammonium Sulfate. I found it at the Ephrata Agway for $17.00 a bag and they also sell Kirbi-Agri A/S for $13.00 for a 50 lb. bag. I picked up 3 bags each. Where I live it was an hour's drive in either direction.


----------

